# trouvé un imac G3 sur eBay



## bafien (7 Janvier 2008)

Salut à tous,

J'ai déjà un un iMac intel 20" mais je viens d'acheter un iMac G3 Power PC 350Mhz, DD 6Go, 65Mo Mémoire pour 38... Je vais essayer d'initier mes parents à l'informatique et en même temps au Mac...

Comme je suis un switcheur récent, je n'ai pas l'historique de cet iMac.
Peux ton facilement changer la mémoire et le DD?
Je sais qu'il existe un site ou on trouve tous les renseignements des anciens Mac... Si quelqu'un connais ce site... 

Je vais essayer d'installer une version OS X...

A bientôt pour vous donner des news


----------



## divoli (7 Janvier 2008)

http://mactracker.dreamhosters.com/


----------



## daffyb (7 Janvier 2008)

tu devrais pouvoir installer MacOS X.3.9 au mieux.
Pour cela qu'une solution :
Le max de ram et un nouveau disque dur à 7200tr/min
Sinon, l'ajout de ram est très simple.
Le changement de disque dur, si tu sais utiliser un tournevis, pas de problème


----------



## ntx (7 Janvier 2008)

bafien a dit:


> J'ai déjà un un iMac intel 20" mais je viens d'acheter un iMac G3 Power PC 350Mhz, DD 6Go, 65Mo Mémoire pour 38... Je vais essayer d'initier mes parents à l'informatique et en même temps au Mac...


Surtout ne leur montre jamais ton iMac, ils ne voudront plus jamais du leur  Et pas que pour une question de look, mais surtout de peformances


----------



## bafien (8 Janvier 2008)

Merci de vos réponses....
Ils ont pas le choix.... Ils vont commencer avec un G3...  
Je garde le 20"


----------



## bafien (8 Janvier 2008)

voici les info trouvé avec mactracker (merci divoli)












Donc arrêtez moi si je me trompe... je peu installer 1Go de ram (sdram pc100) et un DD de 128Go max, c'est ça?
Et avec cette configuration je dois arriver à utiliser Tiger....
A+


----------



## divoli (8 Janvier 2008)

bafien a dit:


> Donc arrêtez moi si je me trompe... je peu installer 1Go de ram (sdram pc100) et un DD de 128Go max, c'est ça?
> Et avec cette configuration je dois arriver à utiliser Tiger....
> A+



Oui, c'est juste.

Par contre, pour Tiger, cela risque d'horriblement ramer. Normalement, il faut un G3 au moins cadencé à 400 MHz. Donc cela me parait vraiment risqué (et il faut vérifier qu'il y a bien un lecteur de DVD, Tiger en CD devenant difficile à trouver).

Si c'est pour une initiation au Mac, avec un peu de surf sur internet (sans opérations sensibles du style paiement bancaire), je te conseille OS 10.3 Panther.

Ceci dit, il faudra préalablement mettre à jour le firmware (à moins que l'ancien proprio ne l'ai déjà fait). Et dans ce cas il faut préalablement installer OS 9 pour effectuer cette mise-à-jour, donc j'espère que tu as les CD d'origine...


----------



## bafien (8 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, c'est juste.
> 
> Par contre, pour Tiger, cela risque d'horriblement ramer. Normalement, il faut un G3 au moins cadencé à 400 MHz. Donc cela me parait vraiment risqué (et il faut vérifier qu'il y a bien un lecteur de DVD, Tiger en CD devenant difficile à trouver).
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour ton aide...
Je vais alors rester sous panther...
L'iMac est sous système 9 mais je ne sais pas si les cd sont livrés.
Il faut les cd's pour faire la maj?
Pour mon information et ma culture mac, quelle différence en 10.3 et 10.4 pour les transactions bancaires sur le net?
A+


----------



## divoli (8 Janvier 2008)

Normalement, l'ancien proprio est tenu de te donner les CD d'origine.

A partir du moment où OS 9 est installé sur cet ordi, tu vas pouvoir faire la màj du firmware (pas besoin des CD).
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75130

OS 10.3 est une version de MacOS X considérée comme trop vieille (obsolète) par Apple, qui n'assure plus son support, et notamment ne fournit plus de mise-à-jour de sécurité.

Pour surfer sur le net, cela devrait à peu près aller (quoi que la résolution ne soit pas terrible). Mais pour des opérations sensibles, il faudrait mieux que tes parents utilisent ton iMac Intel, qui est plus sûr (OS 10.4 et OS 10.5 bénéficient et bénéficieront du support d'Apple pendant encore un bon bout de temps).

Ce G3 est quand même vieux; il va bien pour une initiation, mais il ne faut pas en attendre trop de performances non plus...


----------



## bafien (27 Janvier 2008)

Bon voilà,

Après pas mal de temps pour mettre l'OS 10.3.9, j'ai enfin mon belle iMac qui marche super....

Il était en système 9 et j'ai mis le CD de panther et paf premier problème.... écran noir ou difficilement déchiffrable suivant le cas....
J'ai trouvé un sujet qui me disais que c'était 'normal" et qu'il fallait mettre à jour le mac...
Je cherche la maj et pas de chance il fallait au minimum un OS 9.2... que j'ai trouvé sur le site d'Apple (passage par 9.1 obligé). Puis je récupère enfin un système 9.2 avec un affichage normal.... Puis arrive enfin l'installation de panther et des dizaines de maj pour arrivé à 10.3.9 !

Tout fonctionne à merveille et je vais encore le préparer avant de le donner aux parents.....

En tout cas c'est une belle machine et je regrette de ne pas l'avoir connu à l'époque....

Je vais peut être changer le disque dur car je me trouve à l'étroit avec les 6Go.....

A+ et merci encore pour l'aide que vous m'avez apporté !


----------



## TiLu (4 Mars 2008)

Je viens de récupérer un iMac g3 350 Mhz sur ebay également. Il est sous Mac os 10.2 avec os 9 toujours installé. 

Le disque dur de 6Go étant un peu petit pour passer à Panther, j'aimerais en mettre un plus grand.

La question que je me pose, et qui doit vous paraître bête, est de savoir si une fois le disque changé, il faut réinstallé os 9 avant de mettre Panther ? :rose:


----------



## claude72 (5 Mars 2008)

bafien a dit:


> Il était en système 9 et j'ai mis le CD de panther et paf premier problème.... écran noir ou difficilement déchiffrable suivant le cas....
> J'ai trouvé un sujet qui me disais que c'était 'normal" et qu'il fallait mettre à jour le mac...


Oui... c'est normal, et *divoli* te l'avait dit *2 fois* (messages # 7 et 9)... tu lis les réponses ???


----------



## divoli (5 Mars 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> Je viens de récupérer un iMac g3 350 Mhz sur ebay également. Il est sous Mac os 10.2 avec os 9 toujours installé.
> 
> Le disque dur de 6Go étant un peu petit pour passer à Panther, j'aimerais en mettre un plus grand.
> 
> La question que je me pose, et qui doit vous paraître bête, est de savoir si une fois le disque changé, il faut réinstallé os 9 avant de mettre Panther ? :rose:



Plusieurs choses;

D'abord il est possible que tu doives mettre ton firmware à jour, l'ancien proprio ne l'a pas forcément fait, et c'est nécessaire pour passer à 10.3. 

Donc vérifie avant, surtout si tu as l'intention de supprimer MacOS 9 et que tu n'as pas les CD.

Pour rappel, la mise à jour du firmware agit sur la carte-mère sur lequel il se trouve; rien à voir avec le disque dur. Mais il faut OS 9 pour la faire.

Maintenant, pour répondre à ta question, il te faut acheter une licence universelle de OS 10.3 (les CD sont de couleur noir). Il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir installé OS 9 préalablement, tu peux installer OS 10.3 directement.


----------



## mapas (9 Mars 2008)

voici un très bon site pour accéder à l'intérieur de la machine, changer DD,ram etc http://www.sterpin.net/ddemac.htm  PS. voilà + de 20ans que je travailler sur mac d'occas même si je suis tjrs un peu en retard ça marche très bien


----------



## TiLu (9 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Plusieurs choses;
> 
> D'abord il est possible que tu doives mettre ton firmware à jour, l'ancien proprio ne l'a pas forcément fait, et c'est nécessaire pour passer à 10.3.
> 
> ...



Merci  

Firmware mis à jour puis disque dur changé pour un autre pas beaucoup plus grand (15Go) mais c'est seulement une machine d'appoint, et la Panther installée.
Il reste plus qu'à recevoir la nouvelle pile, à ajouter un peu de Ram (il en a que 128 Mb le pauvre) et il sera (presque) comme neuf.


----------



## bafien (11 Mars 2008)

Salut,

Je suis de retour après une petite panne (sous garantie) du HD de mon iMac intel.

Pour revenir à mon iMac G3 acheté sur ebay, j'ai remplacé le HD (également 6go d'origine) par un 40go et j'ai mis 512Mo de Ram.
Maintenant il tourne très bien pour des petites applications...

Ps: il me reste 2x128 Mo si tu veux augmenter les performances.... tu peux me contacter par MP  

A+


----------



## guiguilap (11 Mars 2008)

Tout est bien qui finit bien 

Moi mon iMac G3 350 à un soucis, alors c'est pas tout shuss 

Bonne chance pour l'initiation de tes parents


----------

